# Wie kann man eine grafische Oberfläche erzeugen um eine Textdatei auswählen zu können ??



## JavaNuub2018 (5. Jul 2018)

Habe folgendes Problem, also ich programmiere ein Spiel namens Schiffe versenken, aber in einer komischen Form...  naja kurze Rede langer Sinn


```
import java.io.File;

public class Auswahl {
  public static void main (String args[]) {
    File f = new File("C://Users//BillGates//Desktop//apfel.txt.txt");   //was könnte man benutzen ??? Helft mir bite
    Reader rd = new Reader(f);
    Werkteil wt = rd.lesen();
    System.out.println(wt.toString());
    rd.schließen();
    }
  }
```

Also in der fünften Zeile des Codes, benutze ich eine standart Methode um aus einer Datei deren Quelltext zu entnehmen.. Nur ich möchte das sich ein Fenster öffnet und alle Dateien die auf dem Desktop sind angezeit werden und wenn ich dann eine Datei anklicke noch eine Bestätigungsmeldung kommt (ein "OK" oder "Abbrechen").. und erst die Datei nach dem "OK" nimmt.. pls help


----------



## tommysenf (5. Jul 2018)

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/filechooser.html


----------

